# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  New Firmware/control board help

## gill

I have a Tevo Tarantula I got a while back.  I had almost got it working this time, and got halfway through the calibration cube.  Anyways a series of events has led me to believe that I need a new control board, however last time I looked at one on their website it was 80$  Ive had to buy some for a different printer I had that were a lot cheaper.  I'm looking for something a nice control board, and I dont mind paying 80$, I just want a control board that I can find a firmware for that actually will work with board properly and easily.  I remember their firmware on their website that they sent to me didnt work with it, and I had to search through several forums to find a version of merlin that would work with it.  Any information would be appreciated.

----------

